# ¡Autonomos!



## NBlackbourn (Feb 11, 2015)

Buenos dias extranjeros

I'm a graphic design graduate from a good UK uni. I've done freelance work before and I'm considering taking up a couple of relatively small time commissions alongside other interests now that I live in Barcelona (number one is already in the pipeline).

I've done my reading about autonomos in Spain, I understand the process of registration, requirements and taxes. I would be grateful for clarification of a couple of the finer points.

I understand that as this is the first time I will have registered as autonomo I'm eligible for discounts on my social security payments during the first months of registration. I also am aware that if the earnings are fairly sporadic and below national minimum wage (which in my case is quite likely) I am eligible for total exemption from the payments.

I assume this would be evaluated after the first year or six months of payment (how could it be evaluated before?) at which point I would be due a return if eligible?

Basically, with the nature of the work, I don't want to end up paying the total minimum €3000+ a year when my earning might end up being equal to or below!

If anyone could share with me their experience in this area I will be eternally grateful.

I appreciate all advice.
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NBlackbourn said:


> Buenos dias extranjeros
> 
> I'm a graphic design graduate from a good UK uni. I've done freelance work before and I'm considering taking up a couple of relatively small time commissions alongside other interests now that I live in Barcelona (number one is already in the pipeline).
> 
> ...


you're talking about the _tarifa plana

_ have a read of this Tarifa Plana

http://learn-aprender.com/groups/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/AUTÓNOMO-PAYMENTS.pdf


----------



## NBlackbourn (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks very much for the link, I've saved the PDF file.

Perhaps I'm being blind but I can't seem to spot any conditions for autonomos earning less than minimum wage in a year, my reading suggests this would qualify them for exemption from social security payments.

My working situation is going to be that I have a main full time job (covering my social security). On the side I wish to take on some paid and some unpaid design commissions. The total pay I receive for the design work over the course of a year could equal under the minimum wage.

I would just like someone with the experience of thee affairs to confirm this rule on exemption (I can't see it specifically mentioned in the Tarifa Plana, probably because my Spanish still needs considerable work). I would also like to be confirmed if I will be paying the first full year of social security before the year's income is declared to evaluate my eligibility for exemption.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NBlackbourn said:


> Thanks very much for the link, I've saved the PDF file.
> 
> Perhaps I'm being blind but I can't seem to spot any conditions for autonomos earning less than minimum wage in a year, my reading suggests this would qualify them for exemption from social security payments.
> 
> ...


strictly speaking, if you're working at all, you have to be registered autónomo & paying SS

there have been times when 'they' turned a blind eye to anyone earning very little - but it was always unofficial & uncheckable

you will pay the autónomo payments from month one & a tax return will be submitted annually

I could easily, on a bad month/bad year, earn less than the minimum wage (thankfully I don't), but I'd still have to make my autónomo payment of over 280€ every month that I work 

If I also had a paid job I would pay tax & SS on that at source - & I'd also have to pay the full rate autónomo afaik


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> strictly speaking, if you're working at all, you have to be registered autónomo & paying SS
> 
> there have been times when 'they' turned a blind eye to anyone earning very little - but it was always unofficial & uncheckable
> 
> ...


Yep! If you are under 30 you get discounts in your first years. There did used to be a scheme whereby sporadic earners could avoid the monthly autonomo fees and simply file quarterly returns for work done and pay proportional but a) this was only open to certain professionals (i have a friend who is a translator and was on this) and b) they stopped allowing new registrants to this quite some time ago.

Also, if you work with clients in Spain who are businesses they are obliged to retain part of their payment to you towards your IRPF payments (retenciones) which then all get calculated and worked out in June when you do your yearly return. Any over or underpayments are sorted at this point although this does not apply to SS which is a fixed minimum regardless of income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Yep! If you are under 30 you get discounts in your first years. There did used to be a scheme whereby sporadic earners could avoid the monthly autonomo fees and simply file quarterly returns for work done and pay proportional but a) this was only open to certain professionals (i have a friend who is a translator and was on this) and b) they stopped allowing new registrants to this quite some time ago.
> 
> Also, if you work with clients in Spain who are businesses they are obliged to retain part of their payment to you towards your IRPF payments (retenciones) which then all get calculated and worked out in June when you do your yearly return. Any over or underpayments are sorted at this point although this does not apply to SS which is a fixed minimum regardless of income.


there is also the new Tarifa Plana scheme as well, which is for anyone who hasn't been registered as autónomo in the last 5 years, regardless of age

there's a link earlier up in the thread


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> there is also the new Tarifa Plana scheme as well, which is for anyone who hasn't been registered as autónomo in the last 5 years, regardless of age
> 
> there's a link earlier up in the thread


Oh so I see... not bad levels of discount to be honest


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Oh so I see... not bad levels of discount to be honest


I think it's a brilliant start up idea - it has got some 'black' workers I knew to go legal at long last

that & a few locals being caught...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think it's a brilliant start up idea - it has got some 'black' workers I knew to go legal at long last
> 
> that & a few locals being caught...


It really did have to happen. The system was horrific for startups and as you said just fed the black economy (and frankly although I have always been a hard worker and a tax payer and went through the whole start up autonomo thing myself) there is a part of me that says "you cant blame" those who were dodging the system when the system was making it so difficult... so all rather splendid!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NBlackbourn said:


> I understand that as this is the first time I will have registered as autonomo I'm eligible for discounts on my social security payments during the first months of registration.* I also am aware that if the earnings are fairly sporadic and below national minimum wage (which in my case is quite likely) I am eligible for total exemption from the payments.
> 
> I assume this would be evaluated after the first year or six months of payment (how could it be evaluated before?) at which point I would be due a return if eligible?*
> Thanks.


You will most likely be eligible for a tax rebate after you give in your tax declaration, but how much would be returned to you and how that is worked out I don't know. 
It's a nebulous area however as this article will tell you. (It's a very interesting article which explores several possibilities and possible solutions)
Hacerse autónomo o no con ingresos bajos | Infoautónomos

A good gestor should be able to tell you. If not get in touch with the tax office
Tax Agency - Home


----------

